# AutoX Tires/Wheels



## Jess_Spec_V (Jun 21, 2004)

I have been autoxing my Spec V this season on stock wheels with Kumho Ecsta tires. My times have been pretty good considering this is my first year of racing. I am racing in a stock class and as you probably know, am permitted to remain in stock with r compound tires. I was wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to find cheap tires and wheels for racing. I know it would be a big help for autox, I just dont want to spend a whole lot on it. Thanks.


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

Jess_Spec_V said:


> I have been autoxing my Spec V this season on stock wheels with Kumho Ecsta tires. My times have been pretty good considering this is my first year of racing. I am racing in a stock class and as you probably know, am permitted to remain in stock with r compound tires. I was wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to find cheap tires and wheels for racing. I know it would be a big help for autox, I just dont want to spend a whole lot on it. Thanks.



I looked high and low for inexpensive wheels that weren't heavier than the stock wheels and didn't find any. I ended up buying Kazera KZ-U with Kuhmo Victoracers. I think the wheel weight was 18+ which is a little lighter than stock but the tires are heavier so I think I lost a little over stock setup. However I gained about 2.5 seconds on my competition. The other alternative if you can't spend that kind of money is to run a more competitive tire like the Azenis in about 100-140 treadwear. You can then mount them on stock rims and run them on the street. In my region most folks are running the newest verion of Hoosiers and they grip like mad so anything short of that will put you at some disadvantage. But hey, the point is to improve your skills and you can also do that on street tires. Beating the competition will come with experience and eventually tires and mods but the driver skill is most important. Last year I was running about 1.5 second behind the leaders in my class and I asked a guy with lots of experience to co-drive my car. He missed 1st place by .001 and made me realize it isn't the car dummy. 

Good luck

Pete


----------

